# Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???



## chrishappy2 (7. Aug. 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe einen Gartenteich mit 3000 Liter 4 mal 3 meter und 2 meter tief(ohne Schlamm)
ich habe ungefähr eine 50 cm schlammschicht in meinem teich,und habe 2 teichfilter und 1 filterpumpe dran ich habe mir schon mal einen Schlammsauger zugelegt aber nützt überhauptnichts.Und vor 2 jahren habe ich denn teich komplett gereinigt, und jetzt schaut er wieder so aus.

Was kann ich dagegen tun dass nicht mehr so viel Schlamm im Teich ist.Also ein bisschen Schlamm ist immer in einem Teich aber so Viel nicht.

Ich hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen::?

gruß chris


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zu viel schlamm im teich ???*

Hallo Chris, 

erstmal herzlich willkommen in Forum - und zu deiner Frage bräuchten wir sicher noch ein paar mehr Infos. 4 x 3 m und 2 m tief - dann würde wohl die Literzahl nicht ganz hinkommen, bin zwar eine absolute Niete im REchnen, aber ich denke, das krieg ich noch hin.
Wo liegt der Teich - unter bäumen? Welche Pflanzen hast du drin? Wie sieht der Teichrand aus?
Ohne diese Infos kann man so nicht viel sagen - und ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte, also schnell mal ein Foto gemacht und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zu viel schlamm im teich ???*

sry mit bilder hochladen habe ich echt probleme


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zu viel schlamm im teich ???*

Ich hoffe sie können was erkennen wenn nicht dann mache ich noch ein paar


----------



## Bebel (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hallo und erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum

Gründe könnten sein, dass die Pumpe nicht tief genug steht, der Bodengrund des Teiches sehr steil abfällt und / oder sehr viel Laub in den Teich fällt.

Maßnahmen: Pumpe tiefer stellen, im Herbst ein Laubnetz spannen oder stets sorgfältiges Abfischen von Laub oder häufiger mit einem feinen Kescher oder Schlammsauger Schlamm entfernen.

Und - Maja hat recht, das Volumen des Teiches stimmt mit den anderen Maßen nicht überein; Im Profil stehen außerdem 8m² Fläche (3x4m=?) ; Wie groß / tief ist denn nun der Teich tatsächlich?

LG Bebel


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

hi danke für die tipps


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

hi habe mir vor ungefähr 1 jahr ein schlammsauger zugelegt ,aber der bringt überhaupt nichts, bis der schlamm heraussen ist ,ist der teich mit wasser leer.und wenn ich da mal einwenig mit dem Kescher rausschöpfen möchte, dann wühle ich denn komletten schlamm so auf das der teich ungefähr 1 woche so trüb ist das man nicht einmal mehr 20 cm runterschaun kann.
außerdem hab ich nicht nur die pumpe die man am bild sieht sondern noch zwei filterkessel.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hallo Chris,

zum einen wären die tatsächlichen Masse Deines Teiches wirklich hilfreich.

Zum anderen berichtest Du hier, dass Dir im letzten Winter alle Fische eingegangen sind. Bei einer Schlammschicht von 50 cm wundert mich das im Zusammenspiel mit dem langen Winter wirklich nicht. Da wird auch der empfohlene Eisfreihalter nicht helfen.

Normalerweise bin ich kein Freund von Radikalkuren, aber Du solltest Deinen Teich schleunigst generalreinigen. Jetzt ist die beste Zeit. Besorg Dir ein Planschbecken für die Fische, füll es mit Teichwasser und häng Deine Filteranlage da ran. Dann lass den Rest des Wasser vorsichtig ab. Wenn Du nicht noch ein paar Regentonnen hast, dann nimm es zum Blumengiessen. 

Tja - und dann helfen nur noch Gummistiefel und Schaufel - aber gaaaaaanz vorsichtig, damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird! Besser vielleicht ein Kunststoffeimer zum Schöpfen. 

Die oberste Schicht des Schlammes (so 1 bis 2 cm) würde ich - zumindest teilweise - zwischenlagern um eventuelle Kleinstlebewesen zu retten. Bei der Größe wird das aber nur für einen Bruchteil gehen.

Und vergiss die Fotos nicht!

Bei der Wiederbefüllung kannst Du dann auch das Volumen ermitteln. Wie viel in die verwendeten Behälter passt, weisst Du dann ja und für den Rest schaust Du auf die Wasseruhr. Das dürfte für die Zukunft ein wichtiger Wert sein!


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

okay dann fang ich gleich morgen früh damit an


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Achso - und ein Netz übers Fischbecken, die kleinen neigen ab und zu zum Hopsen!


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

achso soll ich einfach ein netz über mein teich spannen damit die babys nicht raus springen ???

Ich werde jetzt die fische im teich überwintern aber könnte man 15 Goldfische in ein 120 literbecken halten ???


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Nein, Du sollst ein Netz über das Becken spannen, in dem Du die Fische zwischenlagerst, bevor sie wieder in den Teich dürfen 

Und von Überwintern sind wir noch weit entfernt. Sieh zu, dass Du fertig wirst, damit die Fische wieder einziehen können und sich in Ruhe auf den Winter vorbereiten können.

Du sollst ja keine Jahresaktion aus der Reinigung machen!

Edit: Und nein, 15 Goldfische in einem 120 Liter Becken sind (für mich) ein No-Go!


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

okay okay


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

hi ich bins noch mal also ich werde ihn mittwoch reinigen weil ich dienstag leider keine zeit habe.
Ich gebe ehrlich zu ich habe bisschen angst dass mir, die teichplane kaputt geht wegen ein loch oder so.Weil ich mein ich steh ja drinnen und bewege mich und was denkt ihr wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich die plane beschädigen könnte ???
Folienstärke 0,1 mm 4 jahre im einsatz


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Servus Chris

Herzlich Willkommen

Ist das ein vertipper "0,1mm" ... sollte es nicht 1,0mm heißen 

Bei einer 1,0mm Folie, wenn darunter ein gutes Vlies liegt, hätte ich keine bedenken barfuß oder nur mit Socken auf der Folie zu gehen


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

ja sry 1,0 oke


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hi Chrishappy..

Schau mal meine Bilder in Meinem Profil an Damit du weist was auf dich zu kommen wird....
Musste auch eine GROßE Teichreinigung machen...Konnte aber ALLE Teich Bewohner Retten und es sind zum Großteil Alle wieder am und im Teich...Und meine Goldis Fühlen sich Richtig wohl im Teich.....

Ps.Mach aber bitte NICHT NUR Leitungswasser rein in den Teich oder zumindest NICHT OHNE Wasseraufbereiter...Und lass den Teich erst mal ohne Filter für 5-7 tage Vor sich hin Dümpeln..Damit sich wieder leben dort einstellen kann.(Ist Besser für die Fische..


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

ja also so richtig weiß ich was da auf mich zukommt aber gug mir mal deine bilder an.


----------



## Piddel (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hallo Chris,

hatte die gleichen Probleme mit meinem Teich - wurde vom Vorgänger zig Jahre nichts gemacht. Im Frühjahr habe ich entschlammt mit vollem Erfolg - alles Top 

Ich habe hierzu eine Billig-Tauchpumpe genommen und den Schlammgrund direkt abgesaugt. Kannst ja mal meinen Beitrag "Schlamm-Aktion"  lesen.

Viel Erfolg 

Peter


----------



## chrishappy2 (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Ja ich mache es so ab morgen 7.00 uhr lasse ich wasser aus dann alles steine per hand waschen,kiesel natürlich auch,Schlamm raus alle pflanzen die kaputten blätter runter wasser nei, goldis nei fertig !


----------



## chrishappy2 (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Ho ohje leute war des ne arbeit von 7.00 uhr früh bis um 20.00 abends habe ich geschufftet schauts euch mal die bilder in meinen album an.

ich habe jetzt mal auf die wasseruhr gegut ich weiß jetzt genau was rein geht : 4520 liter passen da lag ich mit meinen 3000 litern ziehmlich falsch.danke alle die mir tipps gegeben haben dak euch geht es jetzt meinen goldis gut und sie fühlen sch so richtig wohl.


----------



## chrishappy2 (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben jetzt ist mein teich so richtig schön!


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hallo Chris,

siehst Du - jetzt noch einen vernünftigen Eisfreihalter und Deine Fische können in Ruhe im Teich überwintern!


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

hi blumenelse 

ich habe scho was gefunden eine membranpumpe ich weiß aber noch nicht welche ich nehmen soll was sagt ihr:

die: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160468170744&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

oder die: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250681352115&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

was sagt ihr welche soll ich nhmen oder habt ihr sogar noch mehr die noch besser oder stärker sind ??? wenn ja einfach schicken.


----------



## Christine (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hi,

eigentlich sagen die mir beide nicht zu - die zweite insbesondere wegen der Wasserdichtigkeit der elektrischen Anschlüsse.

Ich hab diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

ok dann werde ich mir denn holen danke für die seite jetzt habe ich endlich denn richtigen


----------



## chrishappy2 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

hi konnte nicht eher schreiben, meine membranpumpe, wass mir blumenelse vorgeschlagen hat,ist angekommen. Sie geht einwandfrei und läuft perfect danke für den ratschlag die zunhmen.übrigens mein teich ist immernoch glasklar hätte ich nicht gedacht aber selbst mit meine filter schaffe ich dass wasser klar zuhalten......


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Zuviel Schlamm im Teich ???*

Hi Chris,

siehste wohl - dann weiter viel Spass mit Deinem Teich!


----------

